# Moonshine ~ Lil Ana Playing



## Moonshine (Jul 25, 2013)

I have been wanting to start a journal but I never seem to find the time. Well, this seems like the best morning and best way to start it off. That way, I can one day look back and laugh along with the rest of you!
Deep breaths.....Deep breaths......
I came out this morning to an odd sound by the rabbits cages...wondering what on earth have those rabbits done now. Oh NO! It's not the rabbits...its the GOATS!! Ugh  in the rabbits food that we keep in a 5 gallon bucket by their cages. I don't have a clue as to how they got out but we all know how smart goats are and they will remember that little maneuver and get out again as they please! I quickly run past them to the water hose because a simple no no now doesn't seem to get their attention and a little shooo swat has no effect either! So as cruel as it may seem I hose the girls when they get in the rabbit food! I know goats hate water and you would think they would be more reluctant to get into the rabbits food but no! They try to sneak over there and get in it whenever they think I'm not paying attention even though they know they will get hosed! So Moonshine (who I named myself after) takes off and Stargazer (who my 5 year old son named) does not and why does she not take off running you ask.......












Yes that is my Star, doesn't she look sweet? NOT! So I get the coffee can off her head and holler at them to get back in their pen so they can eat breakfast. Tie them up and go get their breakfast together. Ana, my adorable sweet 10 week old LGD Anatolian/Pyrenees mix decides she wants to go in and eat with the goats too. I try to get her to go in every time and eat with the goats. I'm trying to get the bonding thing down. Yes well she isn't so much bonding with them as she thinks they are her size chew toys, sometimes. Lately she has been really good so I put her in with them and I go to fix breakfast. She decides today is a good day to play that chew toy game with the goats again! UGH! So I run her food out to her and she stops after much scolding and being told that was ugly! She eats and leaves them alone and I finish goat breakfast. I am looking for my measuring cups and not only have the goats attacked the rabbit bucket but also the area of the garage that I keep their food and other things. I find what I'm looking for and get everyone fed. Moon has pinkeye and she gets her salve the Vet gave me. I went up there yesterday and asked for help and told him I had been treating with honey for a week and he just rolled his eyes at me.  Yup! So then I go to fill up the rabbits water and give them their morning crack addiction! I have been giving them the recommended dose of Calf Mana and I swear its like a crack addiction for them. They go absolutely crazy nuts for it! The group of babies that are 6 weeks old have a bowl that is clamped to the side of their cage that they use as a litter box  Grande has knocked her waterer off her cage and all I can hear is rabbits chewing on their wire cages once they have finished their morning crack! Then everyone lays down to take a nap because OH their morning has been so eventful! Yeah, I'm sure you are tired after all that chaos!! I have a lowboy trailer that has tin on it and Moon likes to get on the highest point and nap. Well this morning she was sleeping ever so peacefully after all the havoc she reeked and she rolls right off of the tin and falls about 5 feet.  Why is everyone else's food so much better than the food I give them to eat. Ana would rather have the goats food, the goats want the rabbits food and I'm sure if the rabbits had a chance they would prolly prefer something else as well. I think I have finally hit the point of sheer madness and my does aren't even pregers yet!  So this afternoon when the goats go back to their pen I get to play Spy Girl and try to figure out how the goats got out, but my DS will love that game so maybe it wont be so bad lol.


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2013)

sorry, hate to laugh but it seems that all animals are crazy right now!

My mom's rabbits go crazy for basil leaves


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 25, 2013)

It's got to be the MOON phases!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jul 25, 2013)

Too funny!!!  
I have heard about so many people feding their rabbits Calf-Manna, I might have to try it, if they carry it in Canada that is!  :/


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 26, 2013)

I finally Google Calf Mana and found out its good for their coat and milk production among other things. I have one rabbit that has urnine all over him from when we bought him and I'm hoping it will help him shed that bad fur and bring in a healthy shiny coat.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 21, 2013)

Well the goats have been doing pretty good (not as bratty as the last time I posted). I came home today and Moon was out  Idk what I'm gonna do with her. I guess I'll be pulling an AshleyFishy and have to stealthily stalk her. My little girl CoCo is doing good, mouthy as all get out but fat and healthy. Star has been staying out of the rabbit feed! She has a ringworm/burn on her shoulder. Could be from the vaccine injection. I doctored her and the rabbit with some purple spray lol all 3 of us are purple now. You can't see it much on Star, she's black, but the rabbit  yeah! She tried to clean it off some and decided she didn't really like that purple stuff. Well she has a purple mouth now! I have lovely purple hands!! 

And my sweet little Ana is almost as big as my full grown Lab at 3 months lol! Wow she's going to be a monster, and I can't wait! She has already started to protect the property by barking at people walking by. She goes out and sits with me when I take the goats out and plays and keeps an eye on us. She is the sweetest girl I've ever had!  I got a video of her playing in her tub today. I just love love her! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37s-_cP7IW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 21, 2013)

good luck with operation AshleyFishy.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck with the goat stalking.  It always amazes me how they can hide so well.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 22, 2013)

And how they can morph from little fat goats to whatever to get through the smallest crack in the fence.


----------



## Beachbunny (Aug 22, 2013)

Total chaos....I luv it!!  Good to know I am not the only one that lives in such chaos with her critters....Moon you got it right about the morning "crack" fix for the rabbits...mine almost squeal with glee every morning when they see me heading to the cages with feed, not to mention the running n "binkin" that goes on. Oh n dont forget the loud thumping if you're to slow.


----------

